# Wie kann man in Reason Midis importieren?



## Windowlicker (5. Januar 2004)

Hallo zusammen!

Wie kann man in Reason stinknormale Midis importieren, bzw. von einzelnen Midi-Tracks die Notenabfolge extrahieren?

Dankeschön!


----------



## Tim C. (5. Januar 2004)

File -> Import -> MIDI ?

Das sollte doch nun wirklich zu finden sein oder ? Bei Bedarf kann ich wenn ich heute Abend zu Hause bin nochmal nachgucken und die genauen Menünamen aufschreiben.


----------



## Windowlicker (5. Januar 2004)

naja ... wenns ginge, hätt ichs bestimmt gemacht.

aber ich schau nochmal ... danke!


----------

